

What Grant Achatz saw at El Bulli - wallflower
http://dinersjournal.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/16/what-grant-achatz-saw-at-el-bulli/

======
davepeck
Proteges of Adria are everywhere. My folks live in Washington, DC; I hope to
visit Andres' Minibar someday.

------
rfreytag
I am interested to see how Adria (chefs in general) don't feel a need to
"protect" their techniques but are instead inviting in others to learn and
reuse their discoveries.

Sounds like "open source" to me.

------
wallflower
> All of this high-tech kitchen tinkering feeds another of Dr. Myhrvold’s
> projects: a cookbook.

The book, still untitled, intends to be the authoritative reference for chefs
wishing to employ so-called molecular gastronomy — adapting food industry
technologies to restaurant cooking.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/17/science/17prof.html?pagewa...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/17/science/17prof.html?pagewanted=all)

